# Sonido molesto en la guitarra electrica



## spunko

hola.. desde hace mucho tiempo tengo un sonidito molestoso en la guitarra, creo que debe ser alguna tierra puesto que cuando la toco con mis dedos este sonido casi desaparece, igual suena, pero es muy bajito y a veces me coje la corriente.. no en los dedos, solo cuando mi brazo roza levemente las cuerdas.. podrian ayudarme con eso, talvez adaptandole alguna resistencia, capacitor o transistor?? la verdad no se de eso.. solo se soldar las piezas jaja..

adiciono un mp3 con el sonido que me genera la guitarra, el sonido fuerte es cuando no la toco, el sonido leve es cuando la toco con mis dedos.. (por cierto no me digan que lo causa el monitor de la compu, pues esto pasa hasta cuando toco en el estudio que esta completamente vacio, solo la bateria, mi amplificador y la guitar)

si necesitan un diagrama de los componentes tambien lo puedo hacer y con las caracteristicas de los componentes (ejem: potenciometros de 500 K ohmios)

muchas gracias...


----------



## chuko

Amigo, le hace falta una puesta a tierra a tu amplificador. El sonido que se escucha es de los 50Hz de la línea eléctrica domiciliaria. Debes asegurarte de que la ficha de conexión a la red eléctrica de tu amplificador tenga tres patitas (fase, neutro y tierra). Si el estudio donde tocan no tiene puesta a tierra en su red, les estan robando. Probá de hacer algo sencillo:

Tomas un cable pelado en las dos puntas; una punta enroscala en una canilla de agua que sea de metal en tu casa, y la otra punta pelada enroscala en la masa de la clavija del cable de la guitarra.

Vas a ver como desaparece el ruido casi por completo (yo ya probé, jejeje)


----------



## spunko

si es verdad... mi amplificador esta cortado la pata de tierra, una vez la coprtaron porque no habia el adaptador.. como podria solucionar eso en el cable, ya que no creo que siempre tenga disponible algun tubo de agua jeje..

otra cosa.. siempre suena eso, asi le haga tierra.. suena pero poquito.. quisiera que no sonara por completo
gracias...


----------



## elmercito

spunko, lo que tenés es un problema de masa probablemente por cables  y jack s de mala calidad y alta de apantallamiento en tu guitarra. Este es debido a que los mic de la guitarra al generar tensiones del orden los miliviltios y al tener una alta impedancia de salida, capturan cualquier ruido electromagnético del ambiente y obviamente de la red de alimentación domiciliaria.
En la web de pisotones existe un artículo que dedica a este tipo de inconvenientes.  Espero te sirva  Te adjunto los links

http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/shielding.htm
http://www.guitarnuts.com/wiring/shielding/shield3.php
http://www.guitarnuts.com/technical/electrical/index.php


----------



## Leo Musicorp

Spunko: lo que te dicen mas arriba los muchachos es lo correcto, es decir tener una buena masa, aislar el compartimiento de controles con papel metalico, incluso hay algunos chapones en las tipo stratocaster que ya traen el metal pegado del lado de adentro ( obviamente, jaja) pero hay algo de ruido que quizas no saques nunca, esto dependerá del tipo de pickup que tengas: los del tipo bobina simple siempre tienen ruido de fondo, por eso las Strato utilizan una llave selectora de 5 posiciones en las cuales la posicion 2 y 4 de la misma toman un mic ( el del puente o mango ) con el del medio, que esta bobinado al reves, asi se cancelan los ruidos espureos, en esas dos posiciones no tendrias que tener practicamente ruido ( si tu guitarra es tipo strato) ahora si es tipo Les Paul la cosa cambia, ya qye esas guitarras traen mic Doble Bobina, diseñados cada uno con dos bobinas en serie y con bobinado inverso para eliminar esos ruidos ( los angloparlantes le llaman Humbucking: cancelador de Hum ( el susodicho ruido) Habria que ver entonces que tipo de Guitarra es la tuya asi te quedas mas tranquilo. Espero te ayude.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Supongo que utilizas algun tipo de distorsión que en sí, es la elevación de ganancia de un dispositivo amplificador, con el objetivo de tener ondas recortadas, (distorsionadas)... como puedes entender, todo sonido que entre por la pastilla será amplificada y ruidos muy pequeños se pueden transformar en zumbidos muy molestos, para lo cual hay varias soluciones...

-Una es apantallar la guitarra
-Otra es comprar pastillas de poco ruido (son caras, desde uSd100)
-Y la última y mas utilizada es usar una compuerta de ruido (noise-gate), que es un pedal que envía a masa la salida cuando no tocas.

Si lo que en realidad quieres es cero ruido te aconsejo apantallar tu guitarra y que te armes un noise-gate; el que yo adjunto es de Tonepad.

Saludos


----------



## gonmet

Hola a todos, ¿alguno ha armado el noise gate que subió pocoexperto?. Porque yo lo he armado y no funciona deja pasar todo el sonido todo el tiempo aún cuando no toco.
Si alguien puede ayudarme se lo voy a agredecer.


----------



## Cacho

gonmet dijo:


> ¿alguno ha armado el noise gate que subió pocoexperto?


Andar, anda.

Yo arme uno de esos hace tiempo. Funcionó. 
Después le agregué el control de Attack y Release, y andan los dos.

No es una maravilla de circuito, pero funciona bien.

Saludos


----------



## gonmet

Hola gracias por responder
Yo lo armé pero no anda, será que usé un bf245 (fué el que conseguí) y no el que decía el circuito original. Corregime si no estoy en lo cierto, creo que el zenner va de acuerdo al fet que pones. ¿Tendría que poner un zenner de otro valor?    
Gracias de nuevo Cacho que siempre estás ahí.


----------



## Cacho

gonmet dijo:


> Corregime si no estoy en lo cierto, creo que el zenner va de acuerdo al fet que pones. ¿Tendría que poner un zenner de otro valor?


Te corrijo. No vas a tener mucha diferencia con los FET y el zener. No hace falta cambiarlo.

Lo que sí... ¿Cómo pusiste el BF?
Fijate MUY bien en la orientación, porque está dibujado como iría un MPF102 (es el que usé yo) que tiene las patas al revés. G va "para abajo" y D "para arriba" (S al medio, claro).
El BF o el 2N originales *van al revés de como está dibujado*.

Saludos


----------



## oswaldosolano

Para los que tengan este problema de ruido, lo que tienen que hacer es polarizar el toma corriente(ponerle uno toma de tres patas ) y hacerle una derivación con un polo a tierra así se quita el ruido molesto ese


----------



## gonmet

Cacho:
Hice lo que me indicaste, pero se escucha mas bajo el sonido.
Ya que vos hiciste el circuito que me podes decir en cuanto al correcto funcionamiento del mismo (realmente mutea la señal).Y a que te referís mas arriba con que no es una maravilla de circuito.


----------



## Cacho

Lo hice hace por lo menos 5 años. No tengo los detalles frescos.
Si lo encuentro (no sé ni quién lo tiene) lo reviso y te cuento.

Que se escuche más bajo... ¿Qué se escucha más bajo?
Si anda y el único asunto es que da poco volumen, vamos bien.

Con lo no maravilloso me refiero a que no e sun circuito demasiado elaborado y con características sobresalientes. Simplemente anda bien y convengamos que no se le puede pedir mucho más a algo de este tamaño que va a estar adentro de un pedal.

Saludos


----------



## street550

Hola... respecto a el apantallamiento, lo hice con mi guitar que es de modelo Les Paul pero no noto el cambio. Lo apantalle con papel aluminio de cocina(esos que a ambas caras son de aluminio) hay alguna diferencia si lo hago con papel aluminio de cocina o de manualidades que solo una cara es de aluminio?


----------



## Nuyel

¿dos caras o una? ¿eso en que tiene que ver?
después de todo es una lamina de aluminio, si la otra cara esta cubierta o no, no debería afectar, yo también use papel de aluminio de cocina, lo que hice fue doblarlo y pegarlo con un lápiz adhesivo, si es muy delgado no servirá de mucho, solo considera que debe ir conectado a masa al mismo tiempo o no tendrá donde descargar lo que se le acumula y puede empezar a funcionar como un gran capacitor XD, ahora la mía (también es con HB-HB) no tiene el zumbido de cuando suelto las cuerdas muy alto, suena más como si anduviera lloviendo y eso por que uso ganancias muy elevadas, de hecho la mayor parte del tiempo es a tope para controlar la distorsión con el pot de volumen de la guitarra, esos soniditos son inevitables a alta ganancia por que el mismo cable con el que se conecta la guitarra acumula más interferencias, por eso los guitarristas de metal prefieren pastillas activas, como la señal es extrema no se necesita mucha ganancia para la misma distorsión y gracias a ello las interferencias tampoco se amplifican tanto y sale más claro, yo había hecho un circuito que coloque dentro para elevar la salida y volverla activa, funcionaba genial para distorsiones sin ningún ruido pero el circuito en si distorsionaba dando un sonido crujiente en lugar de limpio por lo que lo saque para volverlo a mejorar, cuando lo termine lo publico.


----------



## Dano

Nuyel dijo:


> ¿dos caras o una? ¿eso en que tiene que ver?
> después de todo es una lamina de aluminio, si la otra cara esta cubierta o no, no debería afectar, yo también use papel de aluminio de cocina, lo que hice fue doblarlo y pegarlo con un lápiz adhesivo, si es muy delgado no servirá de mucho, solo considera que debe ir conectado a masa al mismo tiempo o no tendrá donde descargar lo que se le acumula y puede empezar a funcionar como un gran capacitor XD, ahora la mía (también es con HB-HB) no tiene el zumbido de cuando suelto las cuerdas muy alto, suena más como si anduviera lloviendo y eso por que uso ganancias muy elevadas, de hecho la mayor parte del tiempo es a tope para controlar la distorsión con el pot de volumen de la guitarra, esos soniditos son inevitables a alta ganancia por que el mismo cable con el que se conecta la guitarra acumula más interferencias, por eso los guitarristas de metal prefieren pastillas activas, como la señal es extrema no se necesita mucha ganancia para la misma distorsión y gracias a ello las interferencias tampoco se amplifican tanto y sale más claro, yo había hecho un circuito que coloque dentro para elevar la salida y volverla activa, funcionaba genial para distorsiones sin ningún ruido pero el circuito en si distorsionaba dando un sonido crujiente en lugar de limpio por lo que lo saque para volverlo a mejorar, cuando lo termine lo publico.



Ojo pastilla activa es un combo de pre + pastilla de baja impedancia.

Existen lo que se le denominan como "pastillas activadas" que simplemente se le agrega un pre a un HB de alta Z.


----------



## Nuyel

Lo sé Dano, yo no dije que fueran pastillas activas, simplemente que eliminaba el efecto de carga para evitar la perdida del tono y volumen lo que volvía A LA GUITARRA "activa", elevaba la señal para que no usara tanta ganancia en el ampli y los ruidos que recogiera el cable no se amplificaran tanto, no me refería a volver las pastillas activas, si el termino es activada pues bueno, ya es cosa de semántica.

También se que la impedancia es el resultado de la larga longitud del embobinado y, en especial en las pastillas dobles (Humbucker) conectadas en serie esta se suma y es aún mayor, pero longitudes cortas en el embobinado significa menos voltaje ya que este en serie al igual que la impedancia se suma, por eso las activas llevan el amplificador ya que lo que causa la baja impedancia también causa una baja salida.

Yo no tengo idea de como medir la impedancia (se como calcularla pero necesito saber la longitud del conductor y otras cosas), pero si colo el multimetro en los extremos de las bobinas da una lectura de cerca a 8.2K en ambas (bueno, si es la guitarra corriente más barata que tenia la tienda, me imagino pastillas corrientes XD).


----------



## street550

pero hay otra forma de eliminar el ruido? que hay del noise gate? alguien lo probo?


----------



## Dano

street550 dijo:


> pero hay otra forma de eliminar el ruido? que hay del noise gate? alguien lo probo?



Un noise gate es una compuerta que se abre cuando el audio pasa un cierto nivel.

Mientras en la guitarra no se toque nada la noise gate se activa no dejando pasar los ruidos, pero si se toca una nota el sonido será la nota mas el ruido de fondo.

En realidad es una solución a medias...


----------



## FavioS35

"noise gate" .- compuerta de ruido, presente en muchos efectos digitales 

Ventaja: elimina el ruido "muteando" desde cierto nivel cuando se toca.  muy eficiente en conciertos, este tipo de sistemas les encanta a los que  tocan heavy, hardcore o afines. nisiquiera es necesario bajar el  potenciometro de volumen de la guitarra cuando termina la cancion (solo  hay q dejar de rasguear las cuerdas)

Desventaja: le quita naturalidad al sonido y al toque, al tener este  sistema, limita ciertas técnicas o trucos con la guitarra como un  bending pronunciado (le quita el "feeling"), y sonidos o adornos  débiles, cortandolo en mayor o menor medida de acuerdo a la  configuracion del efecto. Algo detestable para los guitarristas de hard  rock, blues, instrumental y de jazz en su mayoría (de ahí que la gran  mayoria trabaja con pedales analógicos)

En lo personal, yo no considero que sea una desventaja tener que bajar  el potenciometro de volumen de la guitarra al final de una canción, por  que lo hacen muchos guitarristas famosos como Eric Johnson y Jimmi  Hendrix. Ademas el noise gate de los efectos digitales que he tenido  oportunidad de probar, dan la sensación de que alguien te bajara el  volumen a cada rato cuando estas en pleno reef*

Estimado spunko, sobre lo del blindaje, si aun no lo has intentado,  debes realizarlo, es muy efectivo en la practica. Con papel de aluminio o  de Cobre tal como te indican en los enlaces de "elmercito", y usar  cables que no sean delgados en tus conexiones de guitarra - efectos -  amplificador, porque esos tambien inducen ruido. si despues de esto  sigue haciendo ruido, revisa las conexiones de tus circuitos, y si  tooodo sigue en orden (hmmmm), tus pastillas son de pésima calidad !

Saludos =)


----------



## emiliano23

Tengo apantallada mi guitarra, mi ampli tiene toma a tierra, los pote estan bien filtrados pero aun asi el zumbido molesto esta. No tanto pero esta. Alguien ha probado con un capacitor de poliester de 400 v entre volumen y masa??


----------



## Hellmaster

Nuyel dijo:


> ¿dos caras o una? ¿eso en que tiene que ver?
> después de todo es una lamina de aluminio, si la otra cara esta cubierta o no, no debería afectar, yo también use papel de aluminio de cocina, lo que hice fue doblarlo y pegarlo con un lápiz adhesivo, si es muy delgado no servirá de mucho, solo considera que debe ir conectado a masa al mismo tiempo o no tendrá donde descargar lo que se le acumula y puede empezar a funcionar como un gran capacitor XD, ahora la mía (también es con HB-HB) no tiene el zumbido de cuando suelto las cuerdas muy alto, suena más como si anduviera lloviendo y eso por que uso ganancias muy elevadas, de hecho la mayor parte del tiempo es a tope para controlar la distorsión con el pot de volumen de la guitarra, esos soniditos son inevitables a alta ganancia por que el mismo cable con el que se conecta la guitarra acumula más interferencias, por eso los guitarristas de metal prefieren pastillas activas, como la señal es extrema no se necesita mucha ganancia para la misma distorsión y gracias a ello las interferencias tampoco se amplifican tanto y sale más claro, yo había hecho un circuito que coloque dentro para elevar la salida y volverla activa, funcionaba genial para distorsiones sin ningún ruido pero el circuito en si distorsionaba dando un sonido crujiente en lugar de limpio por lo que lo saque para volverlo a mejorar, cuando lo termine lo publico.


  Y el Esquematico de ese Circuito lo tienes?
porfavor ...


----------



## Nuyel

Hellmaster dijo:


> Y el Esquematico de ese Circuito lo tienes?
> porfavor ...



Pero no me gusto como quedo, el sonido no era "limpio", apenas compré unos cuantos componentes, voy a intentar hacer otro, espero tenerlo máximo en 3 días completamente operativo. Lo que si me gustaba era con las distorsiones, pero me gustan exageradas XD, tal ves si C4 se remplaza con uno de 1µf se arregle el problema, tampoco tiene mucha ganancia (cerca de 1.2 según mis cálculos) ya que lo que quería era evitar la perdida de tono mas que subir la señal, el nuevo prototipo tiene un tono elevado que suena de maravilla para mis Humbuckers, solo tiene un detalle que espero corregir pronto, un zumbido de alta frecuencia si pongo el pot de volumen a tope, creo que ya se como arreglarlo y ahora mismo me pondré a trabajar en él.


----------



## hakusembons

Nuyel dijo:


> Pero no me gusto como quedo, el sonido no era "limpio", apenas compré unos cuantos componentes, voy a intentar hacer otro, espero tenerlo máximo en 3 días completamente operativo. Lo que si me gustaba era con las distorsiones, pero me gustan exageradas XD, tal ves si C4 se remplaza con uno de 1µf se arregle el problema, tampoco tiene mucha ganancia (cerca de 1.2 según mis cálculos) ya que lo que quería era evitar la perdida de tono mas que subir la señal, el nuevo prototipo tiene un tono elevado que suena de maravilla para mis Humbuckers, solo tiene un detalle que espero corregir pronto, un zumbido de alta frecuencia si pongo el pot de volumen a tope, creo que ya se como arreglarlo y ahora mismo me pondré a trabajar en él.


 Esperamos el plano funcional...


----------



## carlos zamora

Hola a todos, les comento que las pastillas activas eliminan cualquier ruido residual de los micros. Hace unos años un cliente vino a mi taller con una viola eléctrica de luthier, de muy buena calidad, lo malo era el ruido que producía, mismo poniendo las manos en las cuerdas o en dónde fuera se quitaba el ruido, le hice un pre hecho por mi, se lo instalé dentro de la guitarra pegado a los micros, el sonido que reproducía no tenía que envidiarle a ninguna viola de marca, el dueño de la viola quedó encantado, y gracias a eso, no me pararon de llover pedidos. Es lo mejor para los músicos que quieran dedicarse a ese oficio, la calidad del instrumento, beneficia al ejecutante y se ve con buenos ojos el superarse.. saludos a todos, cuando pueda subo algo, tengo que poner el multisim para subir los esquemas. Arriba!!!!


----------



## pentadactylon

Bueno, a veces sucede que aun teniendo el cable del amplificador con zócate polarizado (de tres paticas)
resulta que el problema persiste. En ese caso hay que averiguar si internamente,en el cajetin electrico de la pared, efectivamente la toma está aterrada, ya que muchas veces está el tomacorriente conectado solo con positivo y neutro, quedando la tierra solo como decoración.... a mi me pasó un par de veces


----------



## juanchogreenday

hace una cosa... prova y armate una caja directa o direct box... con eso saca el ruido
se utilisan para sonido en vivo y para grabar en estudio podes encontrar pasivas o activas( con o sin alimentacion) suerte y espero q*UE* te alla ayudado


----------



## pepe1070

Ese molesto ruido de fondo es debido a la falta de una buena conexión a MASA.
Pero, para que esta "masa" sea eficaz respecto del ruido, deberá unirse a la toma de TIERRA de la instalación eléctrica. 
Y así sucede en los buenos amplificadores. Con un tester podemos comprobar que el negativo o masa de la conexión de entrada está unido a tierra. De esta manera se reduce el ruido en gran medida.

Pero, también existen, muchos dispositivos de entrada que su respectiva masa no se encuentra unida a tierra y, en esas condiciones, la aparición del "MMMMMMMM" es enevitable.

Os dejo la dirección de un antirruido que compre en:
http://www.tav.net
 concretamente la info se encuentra en:
http://www.tav.net/audio/pickups/ruido-de-fondo.htm

Básicamen os contarán los mismo que estoy diciendo.
Saludos

Pepe


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Mostdistortion dijo:


> Supongo que utilizas algun tipo de distorsión que en sí, es la elevación de ganancia de un dispositivo amplificador, con el objetivo de tener ondas recortadas, (distorsionadas)... como puedes entender, todo sonido que entre por la pastilla será amplificada y ruidos muy pequeños se pueden transformar en zumbidos muy molestos, para lo cual hay varias soluciones...
> 
> -Una es apantallar la guitarra
> -Otra es comprar pastillas de poco ruido (son caras, desde uSd100)
> -Y la última y mas utilizada es usar una compuerta de ruido (noise-gate), que es un pedal que envía a masa la salida cuando no tocas.
> 
> Si lo que en realidad quieres es cero ruido te aconsejo apantallar tu guitarra y que te armes un noise-gate; el que yo adjunto es de Tonepad.
> 
> Saludos



Yo lo arme y no funciona, parece que tiene que ser el transistor correcto o el diseño esta mal, nadie en el planeta lo logro hacer funcionar.


----------

